# Why Such A Downer On Tao?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

All Watch peoples,

When I ask around it seems there are very few people who like Tao watches. Whatâ€™s wrong with them? I bought one just after Christmas and I am very impressed. It looks good, keeps good time and still looks just as good as the day I bought it. My only complaint is the winder tends to dig into your hand at certain positions but really I suppose it wasn't meant for car detailing. I know the movement is less about as German as Skoda but it is a good watch. What do you think? have I just been lucky with mine?

Here are the pics


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Sorry. The lowest end of the watch market. Still, whatever blows your hair back.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I like it! And they do have a couple of nice watches, now that you made me look into their website. I like yours, the TAO-050WD and the TAO-053YD.

It's a watch for a special forum section though, and certainly not for every forum. Try to post a few pictures of your watch on the Russian/Chinese section on this forum... you'll see it'll be much more appreciated by the people that hang around there.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

well i like it also nice face onion crown,and a good price,not evrybody can afford to buy IWC like Kutusov said good idea to post in Russian/chinese bit.

bowie


----------



## deerworrier (Apr 11, 2012)

i like the dial. most folks have a dislike for a particular brand(or lack there of) for me personally its modern Rolex and Breitling; showy, vulgar monstrosities build to humour the simple rich folks or to entice the want-to-be wealthys. i have a mte down here who abhors all that is china made, i think it is something to do with the lack of substance to the brands, they just copy old classic design, stick a generic movement in it and punt it as something its not! i actually have 3 peices with sea gull movement in the back and love them, simple and reliable for little out lay, i look forward to 10yrs down the line when some of these companies have made bold steps and make inroads into the big boys club. in 30yrs time people could be fighting on ebay for a vintage "china made" triple signed piece from one of our collections :wallbash: no,no,no scream the masses, well; to them i say.... remember 20yrs ago when "made in taiwan" or a bit further back "made in japan" was for the poor and ill informed!!!!


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

I have a Tao. Didn't know anything about them at the time, just that i kinda liked it and it was cheap.

It felt wrong on the original strap, mainly cos it's quite flat for its width (if that makes any sense)

i bunged it on a leather nato which bulks it up a bit, and also works for me as it hides the display back.

I'm not keen on the finish on movement. Other than that it's not too bad as an 'entry level' mechanical handwinder.

.










It'll win no prizes for originality or finesse, but for the money i can't grumble.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,here's my experience with Tao:

I bougth this watch:



















The only thing specified about the movement, is 31 jewels  .Frankly, I must admit that the rotor moves very smooth and silent. Also the big date changes from 31 direct to 01.

But...! The power reserve indicator is wrong designed (mirrored) and when it's fully wound the hand shows 0, while when it stops, the hand shows 40. It's absolutely clear it's a designer mistake, and they admitted that they know that. I wanted to send it back, but they refused, only offered me $5 refund!! Wow, I passed that great offer (let's drink a beer on me), kept the watch and obliterated them from my list of deliverers . If for that absolutely clear case they refuse sending back and mock with customers, I don't know what will happen, if a warranty issue happens.

I've red some other opinions that until they make a sell, they pay some attention to customers mails. But after that - forget about it.


----------



## PSJ6372 (Apr 2, 2012)

I had a Tao Corum-alike. Nothing wrong with it really - Horological white-goods.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2012)

Never heard of them until I read this thread. That experience sounds terrible, did you buy directly from them? I saw a few of them on ebay and they seem to be selling at the same price as Parnis watches which for the most part seem to have decent reviews. Never owned one myself but they use Seagull movements to my knowledge.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


>


Good choice!! That's one of the three I was talking about! Classy looking watch!

Robert spoke of Parnis and these are seem quite similar. Same movements, a lot of shared cases, etc. I've owned a few Parnis and they do look good. Someone who isn't into watches and forums and up to speed about these Chinese stuff will think you'll have an expensive watch on the wrist. Still, I sold them all and about half of them arrived at the new owner with problems. One with a lose rotor screw, another had its hands falling off, etc. It could be my fault and bad packaging but that's something that didn't happened with any other watch, so I take this as a kind of stress test that those watches didn't pass.

Nothing against Chinese watches, mind... I've owned 4 or 5 Alphas and they are amazing watches for the price (similar to Tao's). Miro has been posting Seagull watches and those are quality watches.

So, as I see it, Tao, Parnis, Garton, MM, etc are like Bic lighters... they do the job, some look good even but it's something to use and throw away. At their price, it's not even worth servicing.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

My own experience of Tao watches has been positive.

I've had two and both were extremely well finished, good quality, pieces.

This one is clearly influenced by IWC........










This one looks like an original design to me, at least, I've not seen anything else quite like it.......










And their branding & presentation is excellent........










The best of the so-called 'mushroom' brands IMO * :yes: *


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

robert75 said:


> Never heard of them until I read this thread. That experience sounds terrible, did you buy directly from them? I saw a few of them on ebay and they seem to be selling at the same price as Parnis watches which for the most part seem to have decent reviews. Never owned one myself but they use Seagull movements to my knowledge.


It seems these days any brand that is made in China or uses Chinese movements is reputed to "use Sea-Gull movements" just because the name is becoming known (and to some extent respected). Tao International do indeed use some Sea-Gull movements but they use many more movements from other less well-known Chinese manufacturers. Not necessarily worse, just not as famous.


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like the look of that Tao up top of the thread. I especially like the look of the back. Really elegant.

For me, the only things that matter are:

Is it reliable?

Does it keep decent time?

Do I like the look of it?

Is the case and dial etc decently executed?

If the answer to these is yes, then I don't give a fig for the opinion of someone who tells me they are the bottom end of the wacth market. What's that about? Its a feckin watch for God's sake and if it works and I like the look of it AND IT'S CHEAP - then I'm over the bloody moon.

:lol:

Just my opinion and my wife thinks I'm an idiot and she knows me pretty well and has good judgement so she may be right.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, it probably isn't all that reliable, if by reliable you mean something you'll pass on to your kids. As to decent time, it depends on what that means to you also. I almost never wear the same watch two days straight and unless it gains 3 or more minutes a day, I'll probably won't notice that. So for me, what some people say on some forums about how these low grade movements tend to deregulate in a short time (and again if you regulate them), starting to gain 45 seconds a day, it's not all that relevant to me.

It's a cheap, fun watch. It won't obviously be as good as a Â£300+ watch but that shouldn't be the point when getting one of these. If it is, then you won't be happy.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Mine used to gain a couple of mins a day. I eventually got around to tweaking it, and it now gains less than 1 min per day which is ok for me.

Hardest part of the procedure was getting the screws in and out of the case back without chewing them up.

I think they were made out of tin foil. Either that or i have superhuman strength.

Agree though - for the very low cost you can't expect top quality. They're cheap and cheerful and not meant to last forever


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> Hardest part of the procedure was getting the screws in and out of the case back without chewing them up.
> 
> I think they were made out of tin foil. Either that or i have superhuman strength.


 :lol: I know the type... first cheap Chinese tat I bough was a set of screw drivers for an emergency (only shop around). After a couple of turns with a Philips driver, the tip was round as an egg <_<


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

louiswu said:


> Mine used to gain a couple of mins a day. I eventually got around to tweaking it, and it now gains less than 1 min per day which is ok for me.
> 
> Hardest part of the procedure was getting the screws in and out of the case back without chewing them up.
> 
> ...


No - you guys are right, and I doubt my sons would be too chuffed if I left them a second hand Â£50 watch as an heirloom.

However, as we all agree, for that money you can have some watch fun. One of my best time keepers is a Chinese watch that cost me Â£10.98 delivered from Hongkong. That one gains about a second a day if I hand wind it and loses about three seconds on the second day if I let its ineffective autowinder keep it sustained. This means that in six weeks, It has never been more than five seconds out. I've even had the fun of taking it apart and oiling it with two stroke oil I use for the chainsaw. LOL - it was the best Â£10.98 I ever spent on anything to do with timekeeping. It was dry as a bone as delivered though, so it thinks it's on holiday now with a bit of two stroke oil.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Tony1951 said:


> That one gains about a second a day if I hand wind it and loses about three seconds on the second day if I let its ineffective autowinder keep it sustained.


  That's COSC specs! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COSC


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Tony1951 said:
> 
> 
> > That one gains about a second a day if I hand wind it and loses about three seconds on the second day if I let its ineffective autowinder keep it sustained.
> ...


I know That's why I am so pleased.

http://www.ebay.co.u...7#ht_6403wt_904

You have to take into account that I have had it apart and have lubed it up with two stroke oil out of the garage. It was gaining 45 seconds a day when I got it, and I had to patiently coax it a touch at a time to get it to where it is now. I literally touched the regulator on the desired side. Moving it perceptibly caused swings of fifteen and twenty seconds a day either side of the desired point. I'm not joking about the oil either.

EDIT:

I put the strap in the bin mind you and put on another that cost more than the watch did. The other thing about it that annoys me is that it doesn't hack, however, now I know how to swing it fast or slow by winding or not winding, I can forgive it that, given the price.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Tony1951 said:


> You have to take into account that I have had it apart and have lubed it up with two stroke oil out of the garage. It was gaining 45 seconds a day when I got it, and I had to patiently coax it a touch at a time to get it to where it is now. I literally touched the regulator on the desired side. Moving it perceptibly caused swings of fifteen and twenty seconds a day either side of the desired point. I'm not joking about the oil either.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I put the strap in the bin mind you and put on another that cost more than the watch did. The other thing about it that annoys me is that it doesn't hack, however, now I know how to swing it fast or slow by winding or not winding, I can forgive it that, given the price.


Tony, Tony... no sales links allowed :lol:

Well, if you went with chainsaw oil, enjoy your COSC watch while you can because it won't last long :sweatdrop: Or maybe it will, I have no idea what kind of oil it is but I'm guessing it has a much higher viscosity than it should. The only movement I've tried to fix/service is the 3133 and that one alone needs 3 kinds of oil, depending on the parts in question.

I'm guessing you oiled the balance wheel spring? That's a no-no but it will slow it down...

Don't take this the wrong way, it's a 10 quid watch so part of its fun is to be able to experiment on these mechanical things! Makes a lot more sense than me trying to mess with a not so cheap chronograph movement right off the bat :blush2:


----------



## Tony1951 (Dec 23, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Tony1951 said:
> 
> 
> > You have to take into account that I have had it apart and have lubed it up with two stroke oil out of the garage. It was gaining 45 seconds a day when I got it, and I had to patiently coax it a touch at a time to get it to where it is now. I literally touched the regulator on the desired side. Moving it perceptibly caused swings of fifteen and twenty seconds a day either side of the desired point. I'm not joking about the oil either.
> ...


No - I won't take it wrongly - I know you are trying to be helpful and that's fine.

You are however wrong; it will last just fine. It has good amplitude, the oil is not impeding the balance at all, so it is not too viscous. You are also mistaken about the effects of oiling a hairspring. It would not slow it down; it would speed it up because the coils stick together, effectively shortening the spring. The watch is in great health, as is my 8000 rpm chainsaw motor. Think about it; if it can let my chainsaw motor develop a couple of horse power in a tiny engine for hundreds of hours, and is not too thick, and has been applied correctly so that it is not all over the shop and contaminating the balance spring, and the watch is keeping exceptional time, what are the chances that I've messed it up, or that it won't manage to keep these wee, slow moving pivots happy for two years until I open it up, clean it again, and reapply the same treatment. I say nothing about complex chronographs. This is a Chinese National Watch Movement - Tongji, with a date complication and a rather feeble auto-winder on it. I have done the same with my Sea-Gull ST16 and my HMT Pilot. These watches are all working better now than before I opened them. The Sea-Gull had a binding, bone dry mainspring and was Knocking, the HMT had a bent fourth wheel and was stopping randomly. Now they are all in perfect health and I'm happy.

:lol:

Like you say - it is interesting to experiment, and if I am wrong - they're only my own watches, but I expect they will all be sold working by my sons when I am dead.


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just bought a Tao handwind.

Generally pleased with it but the paint on the seconds hand is a mess. It has ruined the experience for me. Won't buy another Tao.

I bought 4 Shanghais off Taobao. Again quality issues so gave two away to a mod on WUS. It is as though some Chinese companies are not willing to go that little bit further to get it right. It's a shame because they do have nice products. If they improved the QC and offered a global service like C. Ward customers would come flocking.

Now, I would ony recommend Sea-gull, but their prices are going up. Moving away from Sea-gull ST16 you can't beat Seiko 5. Better VFM than Sea-gull but a tad common-place.

I have 4 Sea-gull, 4 Shanghai, 1 Tao and 1 Seiko 5.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

wadebridge59 said:


> Moving away from Sea-gull ST16 you can't beat Seiko 5.


And you can add the Orient 3 Stars range to that. Bargain autos with assured quality! Many look very good too, others are a bit too oriental...


----------



## wadebridge59 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> wadebridge59 said:
> 
> 
> > Moving away from Sea-gull ST16 you can't beat Seiko 5.
> ...


Yes. Got two Orients.


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheap and cheerful and not meant to last forever. Sounds like any modern car you care to mention,less the cheap and cheerful of course and peeps buy modern cars.


----------

